# Rich piana real food



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried rick piana real food before I order some


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Just blend up some oats and save yourself 40 quid


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

It contains more than oats


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Dehydrated potato and oats in a tub for £40.

I'd hope that nobody with an actual working human brain has ever bought this supplement.


----------



## The Mad Saiyan (Jan 19, 2016)

Probably better to buy real food. It's cheaper and has exactly the same ingredients....... :lol:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

It is real food thus the name


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just had a look at the ingredients. So you want to pay for a plastic tub besides some food in their?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

No one's gonna admit to buying it buddy


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sweet baby Jesus! Just Googled this. Why the hell would anyone be stupid enough to buy that product?!

I normally don't really have an opinion on Rich but feck me that is just taking the piss. @stevebills why do you feel you need / want this product?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stevebills said:


> Has anyone tried rick piana real food before I order some


 if its anything like that cycle he apparently wrote for people to see i'll pass thanks lol.

guys a synthol junkie


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/sweet-potato-powder.html?dpc=ZPL10&msg=Get%2010%25%20off%20your%20first%20order%20with%20us&gclid=COvQkqn7t8oCFSQTwwodj8IDEA

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/ultra-fine-scottish-oats.html

OP, p1ss taking aside... Save yourself some money pal and make your own if you are set on using a product like "Real Food"


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah mate, awesome stuff. Gained 7 YouTube subs overnight on the first try, and the gym receptionist spoke to me the other day too.

I'm basically unstoppable tbh


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yeah mate, awesome stuff. Gained 7 YouTube subs overnight on the first try, and the gym receptionist spoke to me the other day too.
> 
> I'm basically unstoppable tbh


 Does you d1ck hang lower than your balls tho?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Just had a look at the ingredients. So you want to pay for a plastic tub besides some food in their?


 can you melt the tub down and inject it into every muscle like Rich does? lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Does you d1ck hang lower than your balls tho?


 Had to google that :lol:

IT DOES NOW, BIATCH! All thanks to Dick Pionoa's magic muscle sawdust


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

The only reason I would buy this, was if I had no access to a cooker or blender for a reasonable period of time.

As others have said, you could make your own carb drink for a lot less.

Blended oats, banana, small amount of dextrose and some protein powder post workout serves me well.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

The macros of this product are very good but like @Gnats Chuff said just buy some pounded sweet potatoes on bulkpowders, fine oats, dried blueberries and you have 10pounds for £10 

The only expensive stuff in this product is the blueberries but there is only 500mg. Pounded sweet potatoes is a little expensive because you need 10pounds to make 2 but make your.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

And dont forget the 5% jug for optimal results


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

supertesty said:


> And dont forget the 5% jug for optimal results


 I hate admitting this, but I actually got myself one of those as it was a gallon, and easy to measure water in preparation for a photo shoot.

Big mistake, was effectively just an oversized plastic milk bottle with 5% on the side. His newer ones look better, but I just use my shakers now.

Biggest waste of £15 or thereabouts.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@Simon 88 ahahah :thumb I don't blame user of jugs lol I'm looking for one with a little neck like powerade neck not like gas jug lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> I hate admitting this, but I actually got myself one of those as it was a gallon, and easy to measure water in preparation for a photo shoot.
> 
> Big mistake, was effectively just an oversized plastic milk bottle with 5% on the side. His newer ones look better, but I just use my shakers now.
> 
> Biggest waste of £15 or thereabouts.


 those 5% jugs remind of jason genova, he uses a similiar one in a few of his videos.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

He has to pay for his gear somehow


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Its good stuff tried it for 3 weeks and gained 4 pounds lbm all natural .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> those 5% jugs remind of jason genova, he uses a similiar one in a few of his videos.


 3% jugs?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I want to look like Rick so I use his products and anyone no a good tattooist

my synthol arms that hide my small cock


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I have priced up the ingredients of Rick piano real food

the blue berry poweder is £17.99 For 100g

the sweet potatoes is £6.99 for 500g

the powdered yam is £6.99 for 500g

Fine oats is £2.99 a kilo

the Rick real food is 1.8 kilo a tub


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

supertesty said:


> The macros of this product are very good but like @Gnats Chuff said just buy some pounded sweet potatoes on bulkpowders, fine oats, dried blueberries and you have 10pounds for £10
> 
> The only expensive stuff in this product is the blueberries but there is only 500mg. Pounded sweet potatoes is a little expensive because you need 10pounds to make 2 but make your.


 The sweet potato is expensive any there is no way u can make this for £10


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

stevebills said:


> The sweet potato is expensive any there is no way u can make this for £10


 Just do some maths


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

stevebills said:


> I have priced up the ingredients of Rick piano real food
> 
> the blue berry poweder is £17.99 For 100g
> 
> ...


 If you buy 5 kg bags those prices drop significantly, plus you can easily get another 20-30% off by ordering when there is one of the VERY frequent offers running (join the mailing list).

You could save even more by just having oats from a supermarket and forgetting the other ingredients completely.

Sweet potato also isn't really as special as some seem to believe:

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/regular-vs-sweet-potatoes


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Some people really will buy anything by the sound of it.

Bet the fella laughs himself to sleep at night thinking about all the tat he managed to shift and make a fortune from.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Funny thing is, even Rich Piana put out a video saying you should eat real food instead of powders:


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

haters


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tried it, am now a reborn natty vegan and dick hangs lower than balls. Perfect fuel for my 8 hour arm workouts, gonna gain 30lbs of muscle these next few months.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He is full of s**t

Literally ?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

To be fair to the guy , he has said that's oats are a good source of carbs, if you are watching the pennies.I watch his videos and whilst not following all his plan he has some great ideas and I'm putting on size.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

thecoms said:


> To be fair to the guy , he has said that's oats are a good source of carbs, if you are watching the pennies.I watch his videos and whilst not following all his plan *he has some great ideas* and I'm putting on size.


 Such as?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Eat real meals not shakes , on six proper meals a day at moment, plus shakes and size going on.

using the feeder exercises , 2 x 100 reps , side laterals and bent over laterals every night, shoulders are improving.

The guy can be a bit of a knob for sure and is obviously pushing his products, but there is certainly some food for thought in the videos.

He is certainly causing some upset on forums and youtube etc. I'm growing so i'll continue watching and glean ideas.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Just had a look at the ingredients. So you want to pay for a plastic tub besides some food in their?


 Rich Piana will be selling plastic tubs full of air next.


----------

